# Dvr viewer



## krogoth (Oct 25, 2009)

HI,
I have security cameras installed in europe that I am viewing
thru the DVR viewer program I installed on my PC. I used to be able
to watch over at the website www.remocam.net Someone touched and modified the services.msc settings and am no longer able to see, it says failed after attempting to connect. My family in europe use the same program and IP
and are able to connect. Can someone please tell me what I need to do
to correct this? I have windows XP. I used firewall zone alarm, and I even shut
it down, but still no luck. Please help!


----------

